# switching to synthetic oil



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Quick question... I'd like to switch to synthetic oil in my 2001 Chevy Z-71 at my next oil change. Any special steps I need to take when switching? Do I need to purge out the old oil, or is it a standard oil change and just add the synthetic? I run 100% synthetic in my Harley, but I've always had it serviced at the dealer, so I don't know what they did when they switched. Also. the 2006 GTO's come with synthetic (mobile 1) correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes, our GTOs come with synthetic. I don't think that there are any special steps to switch to synthetic oil though. I figure that all you would really have to do is make sure that the old oil is drained out as much as possible. That's all I did when I switched in my other car. Nothing bad has happened since, so I figure that it'll be fine to just do it that way. Hope I helped.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I would get an extra quart of synthetic and once the old oil is done draining use the extra quart of synthetic to help push the rest of the old oil out.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

lkynmbr3 said:


> Yes, our GTOs come with synthetic. I don't think that there are any special steps to switch to synthetic oil though. I figure that all you would really have to do is make sure that the old oil is drained out as much as possible. That's all I did when I switched in my other car. Nothing bad has happened since, so I figure that it'll be fine to just do it that way. Hope I helped.


Thanks, it did help.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

socal gto said:


> I would get an extra quart of synthetic and once the old oil is done draining use the extra quart of synthetic to help push the rest of the old oil out.


Good idea. Are you talking about just pouring the extra quart thru the motor and into the drain pan?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Hummm, 2001 Chevy. How many miles? Synthetic cleans an engine differently from Dino. If your car has over 30,000 miles on it, you might consider a blend rather than a straight synthetic. Otherwise, that CHevy might start using oil like it never did.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

kegbelly said:


> Good idea. Are you talking about just pouring the extra quart thru the motor and into the drain pan?


thats what he was taking about, best if you do it when it's hot. that go's for all the time.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Hummm, 2001 Chevy. How many miles? Synthetic cleans an engine differently from Dino. If your car has over 30,000 miles on it, you might consider a blend rather than a straight synthetic. Otherwise, that CHevy might start using oil like it never did.


It's got a little over 67K on it. If it starts using oil, I could switch back to dino, right?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> It's got a little over 67K on it. If it starts using oil, I could switch back to dino, right?


I have also heard of seals leaking with synthetic after using dino oil for awhile. 

I think it's easier to switch in the other direction; synthetic:dino, although I don't know why anyone would want to.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

kegbelly said:


> It's got a little over 67K on it. If it starts using oil, I could switch back to dino, right?



Ah, no it does not work that way. As a part of combustion, byproducts collect and seal many parts of the combustion chamber. Synthetic has stronger cleaners and will remove those deposits. This COULD cause your vehicle to use oil. Then again, it may not. There is no way of telling before. How has your fortune been lately?? To get some of the benefits of synthetic, I would recommend a blend rather than 100% synthetic. Best to ya, it is a gamble with cars over 30,000.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Ah, no it does not work that way. As a part of combustion, byproducts collect and seal many parts of the combustion chamber. Synthetic has stronger cleaners and will remove those deposits. This COULD cause your vehicle to use oil. Then again, it may not. There is no way of telling before. How has your fortune been lately?? To get some of the benefits of synthetic, I would recommend a blend rather than 100% synthetic. Best to ya, it is a gamble with cars over 30,000.


I know some guys at work with high-mileage vehicles that have switched to synthetic and now they swear by it. They haven't had any problems with leaking or burning oil. I'm sure it's different for each vehicle, but these are vehicles that had 80 or 90K miles on them when they switched. I may try the blend, but I'll probably just stick with good ol' Valvoline. I was just looking for the added protection from synthetic, but I don't want to open a can of worms and possibly damage a perfectly good engine. Thanks for your input.


----------



## thedak (Sep 27, 2006)

socal gto said:


> I would get an extra quart of synthetic and once the old oil is done draining use the extra quart of synthetic to help push the rest of the old oil out.



This is the most rediculous thing I have ever read......


----------



## red98gt (Sep 13, 2006)

When will the old tale about synthetic causing oil leaks ever die!?!?!?!?!? Back in the early days of synthetics yes, but no more! You can go from dino to synthetic anytime! 
Just like the "Need to break in a motor on dino oil"! If so why does the Vette, GTO, Viper, and Porsche come with Synthetic from the factory!?!?!?!?

Amsoil does recommend you run their Engine Flush if you have a higher mileage engine before switching. I have run synthetic in all 3 of mine for 6 years! One was switched over at 76,000..... Both Amsoil and Moble 1.

Switch...We have modern cars, why not modern oil?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

red98gt said:


> When will the old tale about synthetic causing oil leaks ever die!?!?!?!?!? Back in the early days of synthetics yes, but no more! You can go from dino to synthetic anytime!
> Just like the "Need to break in a motor on dino oil"! If so why does the Vette, GTO, Viper, and Porsche come with Synthetic from the factory!?!?!?!?
> 
> Amsoil does recommend you run their Engine Flush if you have a higher mileage engine before switching. I have run synthetic in all 3 of mine for 6 years! One was switched over at 76,000..... Both Amsoil and Moble 1.
> ...


That died a long time ago, It has nothing to do with causing leaks agreed, we are talking about internals, not seals. Some get away with it, others don't. Lets not confuse the issue.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

It's amazing how much misinformation is out there about Synthetics vs Dino. With today's oil technology the Dino oils have additive packages that rival some of the Synthetics. The main difference between Dino and Synthetic oils is Synthetics will allow longer oil change intervals.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

hardball75006 said:


> It's amazing how much misinformation is out there about Synthetics vs Dino. With today's oil technology the Dino oils have additive packages that rival some of the Synthetics. The main difference between Dino and Synthetic oils is Synthetics will allow longer oil change intervals.


The synthetics also perform better in extreme conditions. Mostly they hold together better at higher temperatures. In a racing application IMO, you should always use synthetic. For most street applications it's overkill. As you pointed out the dino oils are much better than 10 years ago, and night and day what they were 20 years ago. Dino oils from today are superior to the first Mobil 1 when it came out.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

kegbelly said:


> Quick question... I'd like to switch to synthetic oil in my 2001 Chevy Z-71 at my next oil change. Any special steps I need to take when switching? Do I need to purge out the old oil, or is it a standard oil change and just add the synthetic? I run 100% synthetic in my Harley, but I've always had it serviced at the dealer, so I don't know what they did when they switched. Also. the 2006 GTO's come with synthetic (mobile 1) correct? Thanks in advance.


In general, most synthetic oils contain higher levels of detergents, which will tend to clean the deposits out of your engine. As a result, I would suggest that your first oil change after switching to synthetic in a high mileage engine be done at a normal interval (say 3 mo/3000 miles). Alternatively, you could run a can of AMSOIL Engine Flush through your engine and be done with the cleaning in about 30 minutes. :cheers


----------

